# Cherry Shrimp Feeding



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a 10gal shrimp breeder tank that has about 40 cherry shrimp in it and it has a few plants in it. But just wanted to know how often I should feed them?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I feed mine twice daily, the snails clean up any leftovers pretty quickly.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I also feed mine twice daily but I have heavily planted tanks with snails.

Mike


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I feed mine once a day or once every two days.

I have lots of plants and there seems to be debris all over for them to snack on. I feed bits of veggie wafers (1/4 piece) on those days and after eating they get lazy so I feed less now. Everyone is bright red and breeding fine!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok thanks. Well the tank only has two small swords in it with some floating plants and zero snails. So the shrimp would be doing all the cleaning up. They seem like they never stop eating. When you feed how long do you leave the food in? I've been using algae wafers to feed and adding just a few very small pieces and it takes them hours to eat it. Most of the shrimps are very small though.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I feed mine once a day. In the beginning remove the uneaten food after 1-2 hours to avoid fouling the water. After a few feeds you will knoe how much to feed them and will not longer need to fish out the uneaten food. Take good care of your shrimp


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok thanks. Also if I feed once a day how often should I do water changes. I dont add any ferts for the plants maybe some csm+b every once and a while.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I feed a few times a week in large portions, Say a spinach leaf here and there or something else. I have quite a bit of algae and it's a 55g tank so that's why I do it a bit differently. 

-Andrew


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

For a 10 gallon tank, you definitely need to carry out water changes once a week and change around 25% to 30% of the water. What is csm+b ?
If it is fertilizer, I would advise you to avoid them since you stated that you have barely any plants. Make sure you have a good sponge or power filter (with a sponge stuck on the intake) to circulate the water. Do not leave the algae wafer too long in the tank. Any uneaten food after 1 to 2 hours should be taken out immediately and feed them once a day or every other day.


----------

